# Harrisburg pa work available



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

Have a site at rt 81 & 83

Need a bid for a management company i work closely with, the job is out of my service area,

looking to hook up with a good reliable company capable of having a few shovelers & plow truck & bobcat or backhoe

call me direct for more info, or i will email you the specs

email me at [email protected]

or call at 215 680 2076

thanks BRAD


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

willing to give it direct, you name price. cant seem to find anyone in the area


----------

